# Tortoise or Water Turtles for sale in Hawaii?



## miko (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking for tortoises and semi aquatic turtles (perhaps map turtles, but any is fine) for sale in Hawaii and be able to ship to Big Island.

Also, I wanted to know if someone will have it available later.

Thanks!


----------

